# GT: Preason Game 2: Clippers vs. Kings 10/14/05



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Friday Oct 14
7:30 PM
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

2-0? yup i can smell it


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

-Brand is still questionable, I think he said that we would play in 5 preseason games but there are 6 left so he might miss this one
-Kaman will miss the game because of his grandmothers death
-Not sure on the status of Livingston


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Face it.... we win this one..


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Can I get a link to an online radio stream?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Finally a game that will be televised. I cant wait even though its only pre season. I want to see if Sacramento is a contender or a pretender in our division. I dont think they have the bigs to guard EB and Kaman in the regular season. Kaman owned Brad Miller and Webber last year.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> Can I get a link to an online radio stream?


Game will be televised on DirecTv channel 752.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html theres link . . just click the red links on top


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Game will be televised on DirecTv channel 752.



I didn't know the game was going to be televised, too bad I don't have direcTv.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I didn't know the game was going to be televised, too bad I don't have direcTv.


Its on the NBA league pass.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

im bidding on some tickets to go to the game. Im bidding for a couple that are about 5 rows off the floor so that i can get some good shots (im going to cover this game AS IF i had press credentials, then submit my work to the clippers in hopes that they will consider us for regular credentials in the future)

But im also bidding on 3 tickets way off in the middle of no where (i need 1 more ticket just to get my 3 year old daughter in...dang clippers charging for 3 year olds), and if i do win the bid at an incredibly low price, then if anyones interested in goign to sit in the nose bleed section, ill give you the tickets for like 2 dollars each or something. (or whatever i win them at)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just picked up two mid-court tickets off ebay in the 200 section. 41 bucks, including shipping. Can't argue with that!!! I wanted to go to the sonics one to, but I got class.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> im bidding on some tickets to go to the game. Im bidding for a couple that are about 5 rows off the floor so that i can get some good shots (im going to cover this game AS IF i had press credentials, then submit my work to the clippers in hopes that they will consider us for regular credentials in the future)
> 
> But im also bidding on 3 tickets way off in the middle of no where (i need 1 more ticket just to get my 3 year old daughter in...dang clippers charging for 3 year olds), and if i do win the bid at an incredibly low price, then if anyones interested in goign to sit in the nose bleed section, ill give you the tickets for like 2 dollars each or something. (or whatever i win them at)



AHJAJHAAHa, where you bidding on ebay just now? I think I out-bid you. A


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

no, that wasnt me. Im bidding on some other ones. i think i saw the ones you won.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> no, that wasnt me. Im bidding on some other ones. i think i saw the ones you won.



Ah, that would have been funny though. I was having a bid war for those damn tickets. I was determined to get them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> no, that wasnt me. Im bidding on some other ones. i think i saw the ones you won.



So were you able to get the tickets that you wanted?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings' board game thread:wave:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

well im going to the game more then likely so whoever does the play by play, gluck


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, ill be there too. Hey, we should all meet up before the game or something...like in front, or in the gift shop or whatever.

Anyone interested in doing that? We can decide on a time/place. 

Won the tickets i was bidding on. Section 112 row 5!!! Should be the closest ive been. I think the previous closest i was was around row 20.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah im down for that . . . im in section 209  oh well, cant complain, my first pro game . . . anyways i kno what ill be wearing lol . . . a clippers t-shirt, with brands name and # in the back


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok, here we go.

Game starts at 7:30. How about at 7:00, we all meet INSIDE staples, but on the INSIDE entrance to the main store? THe one store that has an opening to the outside, where you buy all the jerseys, etc. Called Team LA or something like that. I'll be there with a clippersdaily.com shirt on, and it would be great to see everyone else there. Ill post this on espn too, but the rest of you, if possible post on the scout message board, and the clippertalk one. Lets see if we can all meet and greet for a few minutes b4 the game!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

if that happens, i guess i'll be the youngest one there  eh oh well, it'll be a nice oppurtunity


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-newswire14oct14,1,2913864.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Livingston has received therapy, including heat stimulus and an individually designed stretching program, and recently began undergoing acupuncture. He said there's no timetable for his exhibition debut.
> 
> Meanwhile, center Chris Kaman is scheduled to undergo an X-ray today on his injured left thumb.
> 
> ...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Unless my wife changes her mind about not going, i do have 1 more ticket available. 5 rows from the floor. 40 bucks if someone wants to go from here.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-newswire14oct14,1,2913864.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe


Is Kaman's thumb ok?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Whats with the freak injuries. Brand and his thigh. shaun earlier slamming the door on his finger, kaman with his finger, now shaun again landing funny on a layup. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

if kaman broke his thumb wouldn't be able to tell without an x-ray? If so, then its seems to be just a check-up to see if everything is ok. In some article it said that shaun feel much better and doesn't feel any pain when on the court, but later he gets back spasams. So it doesn't seem that its serious, but these games are preseason, so let shaun sit out if neede to. However iam disappointed that he can't in today's game though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For those who are going to the game have fun. For those you will be watching the game hopefully you guys can post updates for people who can't watch.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Botchla said:


> if kaman broke his thumb wouldn't be able to tell without an x-ray? If so, then its seems to be just a check-up to see if everything is ok. In some article it said that shaun feel much better and doesn't feel any pain when on the court, but later he gets back spasams. So it doesn't seem that its serious, but these games are preseason, so let shaun sit out if neede to. However iam disappointed that he can't in today's game though.


I hope u are right


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Its game time! Ch 752 for DirectTV subscribers


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DaFranchise:

I'm here, listening to the radio. Can you call the game while watching? That would be cool; I can't do it while listening.

Enjoy the game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Mike Smith says Sam off to a bad start.

Sounds like Corey is pretty active.  Now they're saying Sam is making PERFECT passes. That's why I need to SEE THE game.

I'm giving this attempt at game calling up .. DaFranchise, qrich, were are you?


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

im noticing that the clippers are playing messy and not really communicating with each other, singleton had a open dunk, but no one notice. i hope it improves as the game goes on.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Any of you guys a a satelite??? There is a free preview of nba tv and I am watching the game right now... Does that help any of you guys?


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

im watching too, but not liking what im seeing to many turnovers.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

what's going on with all the slipping? Botchla, do you see something weird on the floor? (I'm listening to it on 1150)


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

corey slipped twice due to the slippery floor or one could have been a foul, a lot of fouls, and the clippers seem frustrated, daniel seemed to push riner because he was at the wrong place. i hope it gets better.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

It doesn't sound good, that's for sure. What do you mean by fouls though? You mean they're fouling The Clippers, and the refs are not calling it? It sounds like the kings are getting a lot of "and 1's."


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

the clippers are playing defense, but hacking alot of the kings. it also seems that coach d is just letting them through it and not really saying anything. its preseason, but dang from what im watching its hard to watch.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Botchla said:


> its preseason, but dang from what im watching its hard to watch.


That's just what it sounds like. However, if Coach Dunleavy is just using this game as a chance for the rookies and free agents to deal with the pressure on their own, I say good, but it sounds like even the core players (Maggette, Cassell, etc.) are just not doing a good job.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Joe Stevens, whom I can't stand mind you, is about to make his predictions on the halftime show about the upcoming season for The Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Halftime
Clippers 43
Kings 53

Mobley hasn't missed yet, he has 15 points. The rest of the stats aren't really to impressive. So far no Tabuses and N'Dong.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

in the first half a lot of the turnovers were from bad passes and not being careful. i also noticed that mobley when he was hot, he shot a very difficult shot, instead of passing it to walter who had an open three. the only positive i been seeing is that singleton and q are playing good defense, but i haven't seen singleton's getting alot of rebounds. also not a lot of touches for chris, but his defense appears to be not that good.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

The interview is over, and in more than 2 or even 3 minutes I heard nothing that we haven't said or discussed on this board already. Apparently he doesn't much care for his job though (shocking!) since at the end of the interview he sighed and complained that it's the preseason for him too.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds like SAR is doing a real number on the boards... they need Elton Brand out there!


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

things just got worse sam and mobley are missing a lot, also notice that chris should not handle the ball, he got stolen at least twice, they are playing defense, but not getting on the boards.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

the clippers are doing better, corey hitting some shots, but still no one getting to the boards. dang i think that the starters arn't gonna play the next quarter, so lets hope the bench could help us. get better eb, kaman, and livi we need u!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I read on another site where the poster thought he saw Sam talking to Corey and Corey walking away from him and then Corey got a rebound with Sam next to him, calling for the ball and Corey pretending not to see him. If that is true ...

Here's where it pay to have maturity and experience ... when they came back after the half, Sam was feeding the ball to Corey and made a couple of slams and long ball. Sam did not have to do that, but he is here to do just what he did. These are probably some of the things that did us in in the past and we had no leadership to put them in their place. McInnis tried, but they say he was too firery. Supposedly Sam and Mobley know exactly how to talk to the guys.

We need this experience of being down and having main players out. We need to know this won't be easy. We need to know how to play through rough spots and to feel confident that we have players that can threaten to bring the team back.

Ugly, but I'm liking what I hear.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

were are down only by four!!!!!! now were down by five i think. korolev is in, it seems that coach d just wants playing time, which is fine, but hard on me though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow I didn't expect when I came back to see Maggette's number jump. Also Singleton has some nice numbers right now 10 rebounds and 9 points in 16 minutes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Korolev got in but commits an offensive foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn it says on the score stats that Wilcox made a 17 footer, working on his range I see.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> ... Singleton has some nice numbers right now 10 rebounds and 9 points in 16 minutes.


Yep ... sounds like Singleton is having a great game, at least he is exciting Ralph.


I'm excited ... we have the makings of a very special team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Game Over:

Clippers: 84
Kings: 90

Key stats:
Maggette 17 points, 5 rebounds
Mobley 17 points, on 7/8 shooting
Singleton 12 rebounds, 11 points

Clippers go 7/14 from 3, last year it would have taken them 3 games to make that many 3 pointers.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

in the last play korolev was handling the ball, then when q wanted the ball, korolev said go around or something, then q gave korolev a come on look, but later korolev drove passed to q, he missed, korolev fought for the rebound and then went 1-2 at the foul line. overall the game was good, but sam, korolev, chris, and ewing i thought had a bad game. o well, its preseason. in my personal opinion korolev shouldn't guard point guard and it rather him play like how garia played instead handling the ball, he is no livingston thats for sure. i also heard that he doesn't have big hands or really long arms so don't know how much that hurts him. hoping that shaun or eb plays tommorrow.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

just noticed that this is the only game televised for preseason, dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> hoping that shaun or eb plays tommorrow.



Brand said he would play in at least 5 preseason games. So since only 5 are left one is to assume he will be playing.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

in the radio the announcer keeps saying that singleton is a four, but he is 215, and some suggest he is a bit slow, but from what i saw he did fine, also i wish that q drove to the lane more, as well as corey, but also dont want injuries too.


----------



## ivote4replay (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd have to say that both teams didn't play all that well. It would have been better if EB was playing though. But anyways, it was still a good game to watch. 

What do you guys think about ur rookie? Korolev? Our rookie, Garcia played pretty well, being a little to shot-happy and fouled up the wazoo.. Anyways, good game.. even if it is still preseason.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

i dont think that korolev should handle the ball, i would like him to play like how garcia played, move around without the ball or cut, then shoot the ball, or drive. one thing that i was happy about was that he fought for a rebound and got a foul. he has some skill, but it worries he about his short arms and small, i dont know how short or small they are, this what i just heard. i think hell probably on to the d-league.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Botchla said:


> things just got worse sam and mobley are missing a lot, also notice that chris should not handle the ball, he got stolen at least twice, they are playing defense, but not getting on the boards.



Mobley are missing a lot? What game are you listening to? He went 7 of 8 from the field.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just got back from the game, for anyone worried about losing trust me if you were there it was no big deal. It was obvous that everyone was going to play, and the fact that Mobely barely playing in the second half showed just how little Mike D cared about winning the game. He obvously wanted to do what preseason is ment for, test some guys. See who stays and who goes, etc. Fun to watch, glad I went.

I will say I was not happy about Mobley over Simmons, but man that guy has a beautiful shot. I mean when he shoots it, you can already tell most of the time it's gonna be a swish, they look picture perfect. He ran the ball well, got his team mates involved often. He was definatly fun to watch. 

Sam had a horrific game and just wouldn't give up on the idea that he was not going to make much that night. He had some nice passes though, and I think he should have just concentrated on that and his numbers would look a little better. Although, im going to say this now... He is going to be a defensive liability often throughout the season. I think we will still be fine, but if you guys were bagging on Jarics defense... Trust me it can get worse. Cassell is a shooter, passer, etc. Defense is not something he is known for, and this offseason so far it doesnt look like it's going to change.

Other than that most of the players looked solid. At least the ones that are important, lots of crappy rooks. Korolev had this play at the end, that had the fans screaming and yelling at him. Was rather funny, but I felt a little bad for the kid as when you saw his face he had a look of like "Well, guess its gonna be a day of suicides for me now", after Mike D gets ahold of him.

Ross had a little rust, but I think he will be fine. When our starters were battling it out in the first half and I got to see what our lineup could do WITHOUT Brand and Kaman, I got extremely excited. 

This should be one hell of a year for Clippers fans.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Just got back from the game, for anyone worried about losing trust me if you were there it was no big deal. It was obvous that everyone was going to play, and the fact that Mobely barely playing in the second half showed just how little Mike D cared about winning the game. He obvously wanted to do what preseason is ment for, test some guys. See who stays and who goes, etc. Fun to watch, glad I went.
> 
> I will say I was not happy about Mobley over Simmons, but man that guy has a beautiful shot. I mean when he shoots it, you can already tell most of the time it's gonna be a swish, they look picture perfect. He ran the ball well, got his team mates involved often. He was definatly fun to watch.
> 
> ...



How about Singleton? It looked like he put up some really good numbers.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, what was up with the floor tonight. There seemed to be guys slipping and falling on every possession!

Good game, it would have been better had Brand and Kaman were in there...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I found a some highlights from nba.com it isn't much but it is better than nothing.
http://www.nba.com/video/ (Click on Kings-Clippers)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

got there late and wasnt able to meet whoever went to the game :|, anyway, pretty much everyone looked lost from what I saw . . N`Dong played solid and i hope he doesn't get waived, but fred vinson should . . after supposably being a sniper in training camps, he doesnt seem like he can hit a shot to save his life. i hope Korolev isn't running point during the season, unless he really works on his ball handling skills. anyways my final take of the game = everyone looked lost except mobley in the first half, maggs in the 2nd half and singleton throughout . . . .


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pictures!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Just got back from the game. Ill try to have a recap on clippersdaily.com in the next 30 minutes...


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

I just came back from the game....

One person I'm looking forward to coming off the bench and be a work horse is James Singleton. He working for most of his rebounds and got a lots of 2nd chance points. Tabuse also is very fun to watch!! He gets the crowd into the game instantly! 

Anyways, I think this team can do some damage when they are comfortable w/ eachother.

It really was a sloppy game for both sides, but when the clips closed the gap from 20 down to 4pts. I was very impressed. Tabuse is good at bringing up the ball in a hurry which lead to maggs easy buckets.

I liked the potential I saw, but I don't like Yarik as point at all. Same for Ewing. They both don't look comfortable bringing the ball up the court. 

I guess MD is just seeing what the rooks and vets can do as different units. Anyways good game all in all.

I'll be at the next game vs. Jesus (R.A)

:cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> How about Singleton? It looked like he put up some really good numbers.




Well he looked great, I consider him to and Walter to be the only for sures at this point. At least I hope so. That japanese kid, which the majority of the people were there to watch has great ball handling ability, and passing, but nothing higher than average. In fact, i'd say that he didn't even run the floor as well as our third string PG last season Brunson, I'm not even sure what he was there for... That was probably the only odd thing about last night is all the dedication to japanese culture.. It was like watching Clippers play in japan or something. I know... I know marketing.. It really should be the best make the team though, and I have a feeling that he might make the team and he is FAR from the best selection out of the rookies.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Damn, what was up with the floor tonight. There seemed to be guys slipping and falling on every possession!
> 
> Good game, it would have been better had Brand and Kaman were in there...



This might be a lie. But someone next to me commented on how it was said in a paper or something that since this summer when staples center converted to the "ICE RINK" under the floor that it has been a problem keeping the floor from getting to cool.

That being said, I highly doubt thats true. Most of the falling was done by corey when he was running out of control runs. Corey fell and slid, and then one of the kings fell when they ran across his sweat trail. Was actually really funny at the time, but obvously could have been bad.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

I was at the game last night.
First of all, whatever analyst had Sacramento missing the playoffs was out of his mind. They played their starters a lot more than the Clips, to be sure, but that is one formidable starting five -- and, as Ralph said, they're already in midseason form. And their much-maligned bench certainly wiped the floor with the Clips' bench.

As for us, well, to start with the good, Mobley has been very impressive so far. He's been everything we could have hoped for. Singleton looks like another really good find and pickup by Dunleavy. And...that's about it.

Cassell had a horrific night, yet continued to jack up shots with Maggette-esque regularity. To make matters worse, those bad shots were still better than any of the other options at the time. 

As for Maggs, Ralph said he had been wondering how Corey would fit in with this squad. He meant it in a complimentary way, as Maggs had just brought the team back to within four on some hot outside shooting. I took it differently -- yeah, he made some shots, but only by making it the Corey Maggette show. I saw no evidence of Corey doing anything to make anyone else better, or being part of anything bigger than himself.

Kaman and Brand were out but should be back in plenty of time. Zelly got hurt -- haven't heard when he'll be back. Shaun is hurt and, yes, as one of the guys at my office said, "That's got to start to be a concern, doesn't it?" A rookie season lost to injury is one thing. But if this delicate little flower doesn't start playing -- well, as the man said, you can be as great as you want, but if you don't play, you're worthless. At what point does the idea of throwing Livingston into a package deal for a guy like Pierce becomes less of a bad joke and more of an interesting idea?

Horrible doesn't begin to describe the second unit. Not only did they not score -- there was no one out there who could score -- but they, including some of our most vaunted defenders, tripped all over themselves like the Keystone Kops, turned the ball over like the Washington Generals, and got torched on defense every time down court, sending Sacramento parading to the charity stripe as they have in eight straight losses to the Kings. To paraphrase Pedro Martinez, you've got to just tip your cap and call the Kings your daddy. Q Ross showed no signs of the great leap forward some are expecting or hoping for this year. The firm of Ewing, McCarty, and White -- to call them non-factors would be kind.

When the Boykins-lite novelty act that is Yuta Tabuse generates the only excitement in a game, you know it's time to call it a night. It's just one preseason game, but to paraphrase a question Johnny Wendel asked, are you starting to have some of that same Clipper-fan angst from years past?...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

jcwla said:


> ...are you starting to have some of that same Clipper-fan angst from years past?...


NO ... are you?

Why is it that CLIPPER pre-season games MUST be played like regular season games while it is OK for all other teams to try different things and not be criticized for not winning, e.g. Lakers. They looked horrible both games, but did you hear about it?

I think people are looking at the Clippers through historical glasses and need to give the guys a chance. Half of them never even seen the other side play, or even heard of Dunleavy's system. How can you expect them to play like clockwork. Geez, haven't the Kings played together for awhile? Didn't they have their core starters there? 

Pleeze --- let's be fair here. It's pre-season for a bunch of rookies and new players under a new system W/O our players that know the system. Hell, even Mobley and Cassel don't know the system. Mobley just happens to have a good shot; that won't always be helpful within the team scheme.

Your comments and observations should be expressed within a reasonable and realistic concept. 

Otherwise, I personally appreciate the recaps. Not particularly fond of the unfair criticism.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/postgame0506_SAC_051014.html 



> Clippers Head Coach Mike Dunleavy
> On tonight’s game:
> “We started off pretty good, obviously Cuttino (Mobley) had the hot hand. We went to our bench and we struggled handling the ball turning it over a bit. I though the second half we did a better job on our turnovers which is what we have to do. We were very careless in the first half.





> Clippers Forward James Singleton (11 points and 12 rebounds)
> On his play:
> “I just do what Coach Dunleavy expects me to do. I come in and try to be real energetic."


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

i just read that z left due to something to do wiht his knee


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, the Clips had way too many turnovers. I know its only preseason but I dont like watching sloppy basketball. I was very impressed by Cat and Singleton. Big Z didnt play the 2nd half and I hope his knee is ok because our backup big men are questionable. White cant shoot worth a lick outside. I think he had 2 airballs. Wilcox is showing his inconsistency once again. Ewing's ball handling skills are suspect. Hart pressured him and Ewing did not look comfortable at all. I think Mike D needs to give Tabuse more playing time next game so we can see what he is all about. He has some nice handles. One thing that bothers me is Sam's complaining. He was complaining about several calls and failed to get back on D. Maggette had a trigger finger last night. He needs to get back to takin it to the hoop and drawing fouls. Luckily its only preseason. Singleton was obviously the bright spot.


----------

